# Nails Inc Feathers Effect Nail Polish



## Souly (Mar 14, 2013)

Have you seen their new line? I picked up Brighton (teal &amp; yellow) and love it. I'm not so sure it looks like feathers - it looks fuzzy to me. They have 3 other colors.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 14, 2013)

Not my thing...it looks awesome in the bottle, and not so awesome on (no offense to you).


----------



## OiiO (Mar 14, 2013)

I agree, these look a bit strange in all of the swatches I've seen.

I can't imagine this trend getting popular.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 14, 2013)

After seeing those swatches, you know what it reminds me of? Yeast. Yes, the stuff you use to make bread rise. You know when you pour it out of the packet and the little particles start forming together? Yeah...that's what it looks like to me, but colored.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 14, 2013)

I guess it wouldn't look as strange under a thick coat of tc


----------



## Souly (Mar 14, 2013)

I LOVE it. It's unique &amp; different.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 14, 2013)

I can't decide. 

Part of me loves it, part of me hates it. Its a fine line, but I'm leaning towards hate lol. If you pack it down with top coat, it kind of gets rid of the intended purpose imo, so then what is the point? idk idk, I'll prob sit this one out as I don't need new polish anyway.


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't mind bar glitter. It's better when it's used as a topcoat over another color instead of alone. You can create textured looks for nail art to achieve different looks like grass, confetti, etc. These particular color combs aren't my favorite though.


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 14, 2013)

It looks like little worms to me... and I have a phobia of worms.. EEK!!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 15, 2013)

Woah...these are interesting.

I wonder how hard it is to take off...


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 15, 2013)

I like them. I think that I would use top coat, because what I like about it is not the texture, but the fine strips of multiple colors. Not my photos, not my blogs, but they can be worn different ways:


----------



## hiheather (Mar 15, 2013)

I actually really like them as a glitter top coat. As the only polish on one nail? Not so much.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like them. I think that I would use top coat, because what I like about it is not the texture, but the fine strips of multiple colors. Not my photos, not my blogs, but they can be worn different ways:


 
They look pretty cool in some of those photos. I guess having a top coat really does make a big difference in these ones.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 15, 2013)

That actually looks a lot better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like them. I think that I would use top coat, because what I like about it is not the texture, but the fine strips of multiple colors. Not my photos, not my blogs, but they can be worn different ways:


 That's what I'd like them for too XD


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 15, 2013)

I just ordered Cornwall (blue and white) specifically to wear at the kids' school events since that's our school colors. I think it will be fun.


----------



## jsarina (Mar 16, 2013)

Reminds me of the string lights from the 50's. 



(No, I'm not that old. I like mid-century modern design.)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 18, 2013)

I am DIGGIN' these! Looooove them! Especially the variety in colors. I feel like I must have these in my life lol


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi! 

I don't know if anyone else here is an Ipsy subscriber, but I did actually receive a nail polish like this from Nailtini (November, maybe?) and my initial thought was "Oh, I don't need another goldish glitter nail polish" so I put it in my gifting pile...then one day I randomly decided to use it, and realized it was really this feather effect, which I had never heard of before. I really liked it, it was odd though because some of the pieces had a little hanging off the edge of my nail, I tried to use nail clippers to neaten it up but it didn't work so well. I did like the effect a lot, but I'm in nail polish overload so I've only used it once

In regards to how difficult it is to take off, I thought it was easier than some of the glitter ones I own. I did make sure to put a base coat underneath, that tends to make it easier

and I REALLY like the colors in that picture on the second post, mine was just goldish with some teal flecks added in


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi!
> 
> ...


 I have that Nailtini polish, and I like it. I found that I had to push the hanging off pieces back onto my nail with the brush while the polish was still wet. 

These Feather effect ones are mostly different than other bar glitter polishes to me because the bars are so dense, and not metallic or black and white.


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree, these look a bit strange in all of the swatches I've seen.
> 
> I can't imagine this trend getting popular.


 I actually like these! I don't really like bar glitter at all, but I really dig these feather polishes and I think it's because they aren't metallic. I love the color combinations and how they are super dense. It reminds me of a vintage sweater or something.


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 19, 2013)

Really like the look of these! And glad to hear they aren't as difficult to remove as some of the glitter polishes, as I wound up having to chip those off!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## oshunsl11 (Mar 19, 2013)

I LOVEEEEEEEEE THIS POLISH!!


----------



## happy camper (Mar 21, 2013)

It's not bad. Kind of trendy. It reminds me of confetti. I would try putting a clear gel coat over them. That may give them some depth. I do agree it looks like those vintage lamps. I think I've seen red Christmas lights like that also. If it doesn't take off. Use it for nail art. That's always fun. ðŸ’…


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Mar 21, 2013)

i gave in and bought cornwall. i put it over julep dendrie and im just in awe and in love.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice! That's the one I bought. I haven't tried it out yet, though.



> Originally Posted by *Carmela DeJesus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i gave in and bought cornwall. i put it over julep dendrie and im just in awe and in love.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 22, 2013)

Those are really pretty! I totally love them. I might have to get the purple and orange one.


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice! Think I'll head over to Sephora this weekend and see what colors they have in stock!



> Originally Posted by *Carmela DeJesus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i gave in and bought cornwall. i put it over julep dendrie and im just in awe and in love.


----------



## jmp-enterprises2014 (Mar 23, 2013)

I think it would look much better with a couple layers of top coat or Julep's matte top coat. The only color I think I would try is the black/silver combo especially since in runway clothing there is a big black and white theme going on this spring according to Harper's Bazaar. The other popular spring 2013 clothing themes of color blocking, monochrome dressing, pastels, and fresh prints don't seem to go with the feather polish in my opinion. But what do I know...I am not a fashion editior. LOL. I have not seen this polish any where. Does anyone know where to find it???


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JMPENTERPRISES* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it would look much better with a couple layers of top coat or Julep's matte top coat. The only color I think I would try is the black/silver combo especially since in runway clothing there is a big black and white theme going on this spring according to Harper's Bazaar. The other popular spring 2013 clothing themes of color blocking, monochrome dressing, pastels, and fresh prints don't seem to go with the feather polish in my opinion. But what do I know...I am not a fashion editior. LOL. *I have not seen this polish any where. Does anyone know where to find it*???


 I ordered mine from Sephora.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 23, 2013)

Went to Sephora tonight to see it in real life. And I have to say, photos do not do this stuff justice. It actually looks really cool. I was going to get the blue and yellow one, the only one that I really liked...but of course, it was out of stock.


----------



## jmp-enterprises2014 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks so much. I will check out Sephora's website. Take care &amp; happy nail painting!!!


----------



## jmp-enterprises2014 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks so much. I will check out Sephora's website. With my luck, it will be out of stock... Happy nail painting. Take care...


----------



## kmendenh (Mar 29, 2013)

how many coats did you put on? i just bought this too!


----------

